# How to stop background noise through mic



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2012)

A while ago I picked up this mic

OLYMPUS ME-52W 3.5mm Connector Noise-Cancellation ...

I always had a crappy mic before that, this is the best mic I've had. But soon after that I finished my mid tower and my case sits closer to the front of my desk. Everyone says they can hear fan noise. I've tried everything I can think of to stop it. I put the mic under my desk, figuring that the sound wouldn't be able to pass through the desk to the mic, but it still seemed to. I was thinking maybe some vibrations were happening either in the line or in the desk that caused it, so I mounted it in a stand to stop any of those, and that didn't work. Also it's a directional mic, which is the reason I bought it, I figured I could point it at me and anything behind it (like my fans or my speakers) wouldn't be picked up very well. I've tried pointing it at me, but they usually say that increases the background fan noise. The best I've had was actually pointing it right into a wall inside my desk. But sometimes Ufgy said that it would start droning and the fix for it was to hit my desk and all of a sudden the droning would stop. Also tried it with and without the felt cover that goes over it, but didn't seem to change anything.

The only time people say it's crystal clear is if I actually hold the mic or the cord in my hand. I'm starting to get annoyed hearing about the fan noise, especially after I've tried so many things, so I'm seeing if anyone else has an idea I can try out.

Also here's a video from Kevin, if you turn it up you can hear the constant hum of my fans through the whole video. I have to turn my speakers way u pto hear it, it doesn't sound that loud, but a few of my friends talk about it like it's the end of the earth.
[yt]4OxlCcVtK-g[/yt]


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> A while ago I picked up this mic
> 
> OLYMPUS ME-52W 3.5mm Connector Noise-Cancellation ...
> 
> ...


I think that might have been me in that video lol, I have a ceiling fan on, and I turned off push to talk. You could just turn down the boost in the audio settings.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2012)

It could have been you, but I've heard it from numerous people that I have the fan noise, and my comps running a ton of fans for my radiators, so it makes sense. If I turn down boost though then my mic is too quiet, so that just masks the issue. I just mounted my mic in the last spot I can think of and tried listening to it myself, it did seem better, but will have to wait till I play with the people that complain and see what they say.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 20, 2012)

try sticking one of those copper ferrite rings you find on old console cables around your mic lead. It worked for a mate on Teamspeak who had crazy crackling on his laptop when he switched from his built-in mic to an external mic. If we're theorising on EMI here that is.
Otherwise, maybe make a paper cone for your mic that forces the mic to only pick up whats directly in front of it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It could have been you, but I've heard it from numerous people that I have the fan noise, and my comps running a ton of fans for my radiators, so it makes sense. If I turn down boost though then my mic is too quiet, so that just masks the issue. I just mounted my mic in the last spot I can think of and tried listening to it myself, it did seem better, but will have to wait till I play with the people that complain and see what they say.


Bah, just tell them to stop being such so emo. lol


scaminatrix said:


> try sticking one of those copper ferrite rings you find on old console cables around your mic lead. It worked for a mate on Teamspeak who had crazy crackling on his laptop when he switched from his built-in mic to an external mic. If we're theorising on EMI here that is.
> Otherwise, maybe make a paper cone for your mic that forces the mic to only pick up whats directly in front of it.



Or try this


----------

